# New Bangkok Boxing Stadium



## blackdiamondcobra (Oct 25, 2006)

I am posting this recent message from Songchai, jr because I believe this can be a positive thing for the current muay thai landscape in Bangkok.  As well it will be an additional venue to train in and fight both male and female:

Bangkok Boxing Stadium* 
OneSongchai Institute of Muaythai 
Muaythai, Thai Heritage, World Heritage 
OneSongchai, Moral, and Integrity

Throughout his career in which he began as a professional Muaythai 
boxer, Mr. Songchai Ratanasuban, also known as the "Golden Hand" or 
"Diamond Brain Promoter", is a Muaythai emblem. "Muaythai is my life, 
and my life is Muaythai", says Mr. Songchai. Mr. Songchai has 
provided uncountable contributions to his nation and is well-known in 
the boxing circle. He is Thailand's No.1 promoter now and gradually 
passes more responsibility to his heirs; 'Little Songchai' Pariyakorn 
Ratanasuban and 'Songchai Junior' Siraphop Ratanasuban. One of his 
unfinished commitments is to establish Bangkok Boxing Stadium, a new 
standard in boxing; an alternative venue concerned with the art of 
Muaythai that is both a science and an art of fighting and self-
defense. It will be a brave new world for Muaythai and a new history 
for the Muaythai spirit advancing towards the next generation.  

Bangkok Boxing Stadium will include air conditioning and audio-visual 
equipment to provide authentic Muaythai for Thai and foreign boxing 
enthusiasts. There will be exclusive tour de force Thai-Foreign 
matches with Muaythai and standard boxing championships featuring 
both male and female fights for families and tourists. OneSongchai 
Institute of Muaythai will teach Brazilian Jiu-Jitsu(BJJ), Muaythai 
and Boxing courses that enable ones to lose one's weights, fitness, 
self-defense, and to professional level. The first opening promotion 
is on Saturday October 28, 2006 at 14:30 pm. The stadium will promote 
Muaythai once a week for Saturday from 14:30 pm.-5 pm. And 18 pm.- 22 
pm.* 
info@muaythai.co.th
Office: (66) 02 618 5314 to 6
Fax : (66) 02 271 3981, (66) 02 6185313
www.BangkokBoxingStadium.com
http://www.muaythai.co.th
http://www.s1worldchampionship.com
http://www.OneSongchai.com 
100 Tiamruammit Rd., Huaykwang, Bangkok, Thailand 10320


----------



## wee_blondie (Oct 25, 2006)

Sounds interesting....  I'll wish him all the best and add it to my list of places to visit!  :ultracool


----------

